# 251 meters at the Big Danny



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Here is a clip of my best cast of the weekend. Last round saturday afternoon. I was a little excited at the end of the cast.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcdhNh5Aekg

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

823 feet. 

That's a good reason to get a little excited.


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

That was very nice Tommy! Definitely worth getting excited over that's for sure!!!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

You got me by around 475 feet, good grief


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

doesnt matter..

one important thing.

you told them who is THE BOSS..

with a Groundcast!! while almost everyone one was throwing some sort of pendulum.

you just shoved it all into their face tommy, good job xD


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

No face-shoving....lol

It was an honor to cast with the best in the world. I've been breaking down Danny and Andre's cast frame by frame an may be on to something....



Tommy


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll be the first to admit, I don't know squat about distance casting, but, that looked pure AWESOME to me. Did you actually see the weight land, with the Earth being curved as it is? LOL............... WOW!!

PD


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Now Tommy, did ya warn them before ya unleashed that NC Collard eaten Ground Cast on them un-suspecting folks? More importantly I didn't hear ya yell "Hey Ya'll watch this" 

Tommy, as always you make us proud


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There had been several good old Texas YEEEE - HAAAAA's from Jerry and Lou but until that cast I hadn't really hit one. With the hang time and the amount of line (or lack of) left on the spool I guess the southern boy just came out of me with a SE NC rebel yell....


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

You know how close 823 is to the road on the other side of the practice field........


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

David,

Straight across from the white warehouse building it's about 890-900' wide, pavement to pavement.

So around 70'...

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> David,
> 
> Straight across from the white warehouse building it's about 890-900' wide, pavement to pavement.
> 
> ...


need bigger airport


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There is about 2000' east to west so it's only when those pesky north or south winds blow that it becomes a problem....


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Tommy said:


> There is about 2000' east to west so it's only when those pesky north or south winds blow that it becomes a problem....


Yeah but whatcha gonna do when ya go to a 4 step???


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Tommy,
Just wanted to again say great job by you and the team. Keep it up and you will hit the magic 900 feet. 
V/R
Bill Thomas


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with bill the 900 is right around the corner,I'm not a distance caster either but i did see one thing that danny did that was different.You are on to something tommy I think!

Ron

P.S.
And yes I'm just a rookie


----------

